# do u get lazy on your days off?



## femaleseat (Jan 31, 2011)

last night i was full of motivation with a list of things to do today....now its already 9 am and i have no drive...sooooo lazy!


----------



## Hole (Jan 31, 2011)

Ugh. Totally. You feel bad about 9 am? It's 7 pm now and I haven't done anything productive. The funny part is I have a bunch of paper work that's been hanging out in my room for over a week.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, at least you made a thread!

I'm dragging ass this morning. Just want to curl back up and sleep... Instead, I'm heading out to a boring lecture.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't get lazy. I AM lazy. Even when I'm supposed to be productive.


----------



## Anjula (Jan 31, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I don't get lazy. I AM lazy. Even when I'm supposed to be productive.



We have something in common.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in the lazy camp too.

I procrastinated for two weeks now i have over half a story to write in about 9 hours which is like pulling teeth for me. I write slow, always have...but at least it's slow and decent.

Although, today I've been quite productive and had a job interview, so I think I've earned some procrastination for tomorrow


----------



## BeerMe (Jan 31, 2011)

Typically, yes, Im pretty lazy. But this past month Ive accomplished much more than history has shown Im capable of. Makes me feel pretty good about myself, tbh.


----------



## penguin (Jan 31, 2011)

Lazy is my default setting.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 31, 2011)

penguin said:


> Lazy is my default setting.


Mine too .


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 31, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Mine too .



Ditto................


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Having kids cured me of that. "Lazy" and "parent" are mutually exclusive categories, in my opinion.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 1, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Having kids cured me of that. "Lazy" and "parent" are mutually exclusive categories, in my opinion.



nonsense. i am a lazy parent! i might not have the luxury of being as lazy as some but i make an effort to find the time to be lazy


----------



## mikey787 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hell yes! Nothing better than mooching in my bed all day!!

Especially on the weekend when I'll climb back under the duvet with some peanut butter on hot toast, a huge mug of tea and the footy on the telly! :eat2:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 1, 2011)

Wish I had time to be lazy some times. But it's not in the cards for me. No rest of the wicked ya know.


----------



## Melian (Feb 2, 2011)

As a compulsive workaholic, I fight all my natural laziness-urges and am still very productive on days off. It's really not healthy....


----------



## graphicsgal (Feb 2, 2011)

Not much time to be lazy but when I can be, I am. I love to just lay in bed and watch movies all day. That is my favorite. I can't remember the last time I did that, though. Been a long long while.


----------



## vinarian (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm so lazy, I havn't even started procratinating yet, but I might get to that tomorrow...


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Feb 3, 2011)

My days off are at least semi-productive. Sometimes I just don't do anything but watch TV and rest.

Now the days I work that's another story. I'm usually lazy until about 2 hours before I go in. Which wouldn't be so bad if I didn't work at 4pm.


----------



## escapist (Feb 3, 2011)

I can be, but I can also be very productive. Now that I have 3 day weekends it almost feels like to much. Its weird to have all my busy work done by Saturday and free time on Sunday. I've been trying to give myself lists of things to do. I'm pretty happy when I do 1/2 the list.


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 3, 2011)

Double post


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 3, 2011)

I am the antithesis of lazy. Always moving, always doing something. Even when I sit down to relax and watch a movie or whatever, I have something in my hands to work on, like mending or the like. 

I wish I could learn to truly relax. Recently, I had a massage and the masseuse kept telling me to relax. I finally told him, "I am! This is me relaxed! It's the best I can do, so work with it." LOL.

I'm just a keyed up person. Always have been. My older sister says that I used to sweat when I played "house" as a little girl. I'll probably stroke out before I'm 50

Edited to add:


Buffetbelly said:


> Having kids cured me of that. "Lazy" and "parent" are mutually exclusive categories, in my opinion.





FishCharming said:


> nonsense. i am a lazy parent! i might not have the luxury of being as lazy as some but i make an effort to find the time to be lazy


I'm with Buffetbelly. My kids keep me hopping from the minute they get up until they pass out at the end of the day. No one could be lazy and parent my two.

I'm sure it depends on how your kids are wired. Mine are high-maintenance. They give me a run for my money every day.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am off today and sick as a dawg, gonna be a lazy day today.


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 9, 2011)

i, uh, might've downloaded the new WoW trial... there goes any sort of productivity, lol


----------



## Tad (Mar 9, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i, uh, might've downloaded the new WoW trial... there goes any sort of productivity, lol



You're doomed!

ETA:  I'm not saying it is a bad thing.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 9, 2011)

Lazy....ah, yes....lazy. I've heard that word before. 

I wake up at 0400, everyday of the week. I work full time and I'm a single mom with no help (financial or otherwise) from my ex-husband. I don't ask for any help from my family because it comes with too much of an emotional beat down, and my one saving grace decided that he was better off with his ex, after all. LOLOLOL

Stupid rant....I really could have just said, I'm a single mom...I don't get days off. Dumb. LOL


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 10, 2011)

Not anymore. I've been semi-retired for about 6 years now and it's become extremely boring. So now I have many upcoming projects, business and personal. I don't think I'll ever consider retirement again.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 10, 2011)

Hell yeah, I just stay in bed all day, rub ice cream and pizza all over my fat body. Might finish the day with a maple syrup shower.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 10, 2011)

I get crunk instead.


----------



## ManBeef (Mar 11, 2011)

Hell no! Free time means hitting the salvage spot or the swapmeet for some major savings or wrastling with the boy


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 11, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I get crunk instead.



I feel like I'm more productive when I'm crunk because I guilt myself into it.


----------



## FatRings (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you have any idea how hard it is to achieve laziness? I have to work at it all day on the weekends.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 11, 2011)

I get lazy busy. I get really productive and start a project, and then five minutes later I'm on the computer. half an hour later I'm trying to get organised again.

Rinse repeat


----------



## dustin946 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I tend to get lazy on my days off, or my free time. But I make sure to get the things I need to do, done.


----------



## vinarian (Mar 13, 2011)

Shit, what do days off have to do with it? I get paid to watch people sleep... (i would type more, but, yeah, I'm too damned lazy)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hell yeah, I just stay in bed all day, rub ice cream and pizza all over my fat body. Might finish the day with a maple syrup shower.



Now with a little motivation, you could start a paysite with this kind of stuff. You'd be like this in No Time!!!






Anyway, I get lazy on my days off, bath robe is my attire unless I'm forced to leave my house. My wife now refers to me as Vinny "Chin" Gigante 



Wikipedia said:


> Almost every Gigante would return from his residence to his mother's apartment at 225 Sullivan Street in Greenwich Village and emerge dressed in a bathrobe and pajamas or a windbreaker and shabby trousers.


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 14, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Anyway, I get lazy on my days off, bath robe is my attire unless I'm forced to leave my house. My wife now refers to me as Vinny "Chin" Gigante



I was upset because he wasn't gigantic. Big man in bathrobe :3 
Also, I am sitting in my 6XL weekend T-shirt, which I should either wash or donate to the Smithsonian. I am not sure which...


----------



## Karebehr (Mar 14, 2011)

My days off are always lazy. Trying to get out for a drive and a bite to eat is a big adventure.....lol :eat1:


----------



## ManBeef (Mar 23, 2011)

Laziness is my biggest flaw... well, when it devours me. I try not to get too lifeless. But man does it feel good to sloth it up


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 23, 2011)

Impossible to say if there is a correlation for me...all my days are off, and all lazy


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 24, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Impossible to say if there is a correlation for me...all my days are off, and all lazy



I'm 'off' even on the days when I'm on  Good to see you Zandoz.

I can totally get into lazy and not feel bad about it at all. Usually one day on the weekend I veg. Of course I can also become crazy motivated in a snap.


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 24, 2011)

Hell, I get lazy even on my days ON.


----------



## femaleseat (Mar 24, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Hell, I get lazy even on my days ON.



funny funny


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 24, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm 'off' even on the days when I'm on  Good to see you Zandoz.
> 
> I can totally get into lazy and not feel bad about it at all. Usually one day on the weekend I veg. Of course I can also become crazy motivated in a snap.



Hey there Connie! Good to see you to.


----------

